
Intelligent Networks: A New Co-Processor Emerges - johlo
http://www.nextplatform.com/2016/03/02/intelligent-networks-a-new-co-processor-emerges/
======
dr_zoidberg
While it was an interesting read it felt lacking in detail. Are there any
other good resources on this kind of systems?

